
WWDC16: HLS Supports Fragmented MP4 – And Gets MPEG-DASH Compatible - slederer
https://bitmovin.com/hls-news-wwdc-2016/
======
eldod
This is great news! It will allow to hugely simplify the encoding and
distributing workflows, with the same fMP4 segments for HLS, DASH, Smooth...

